# Fountain pen help.



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok...I have my first sale. The person likes the looks of the "Pristina" pen from timberbits. Is there a comparable model that is sold in the USA? 
Here's the link to look at the pen in question..

http://www.timberbits.com/pristina-pen-kits.html


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2015)

Check out craft supplies USA, they have one with a postable cap that is almost identical. If I can find the part number later this morning I'll post it. Also, check the catalog thread.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 28, 2015)

Triton.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 28, 2015)

I'll second Les' vote for the Triton. While not an exact match for the kit you're asking about, it's a very nice kit and is my preferred kit for fountain pens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmm...Thanks fellas.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

If you want to buy the Pristina itself, you can get it from Roy Robaldo at ClassicNib.com ... LINK

Roy is a great person to deal with, very knowledgeable and helpful.

_edit ... except he might not have any in stock right now ... let me see if I have a kit on the shelf, I think I might still have one ..._

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Duncan, I checked him already. Oit of stock...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> If you want to buy the Pristina itself, you can get it from Roy Robaldo at ClassicNib.com ... LINK
> 
> Roy is a great person to deal with, very knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> _edit ... except he might not have any in stock right now ... let me see if I have a kit on the shelf, I think I might still have one ..._




No worries....I just ordered the triton kit and supplies for em. Thanks though...


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Check out craft supplies USA, they have one with a postable cap that is almost identical. If I can find the part number later this morning I'll post it. Also, check the catalog thread.



I checked there first. Then the supplier topic...great info there...


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> No worries....I just ordered the triton kit and supplies for em. Thanks though...


You're welcome. I like the Pristina over the Triton because I prefer fountain pens that do not post -- two reasons, (1) posting pens often have shorter barrels, so there's less burl showing, and (2) I feel these kits are often unwieldy (top heavy) when the caps are posted, so encouraging it goes against my principles

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

@duncsuss , what is posting?


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2015)

Postable - when you remove the cap, you can post it - that is, put it on the back end of the pen while you write with it.
Non-postable - when you remove the cap, you cannot post it while you write with it. Usually set on table or hold in hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> @duncsuss , what is posting?


what Colin said

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Aha....thanks!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Aha....thanks!



By the way ... *congratulations on your first sale *

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks....I've given away so many already. The Mrs. referred me to one of her coworkers who collects pens. Needless to say I'm excited for this. I have yet to make a fountain pen. I'm itchin to move on up to better quality pens....


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks....I've given away so many already. The Mrs. referred me to one of her coworkers who collects pens. Needless to say I'm excited for this. I have yet to make a fountain pen. I'm itchin to move on up to better quality pens....


If you can, give it to the collector yourself and ask her/him to give you feedback on how the nib writes. Some kits have nibs that need to be tuned to make them smooth writers -- an experienced collector will not only know how to do this, but might teach you what to look for and how to fix issues in your future pens.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

